# Cheap hotel in Cancun?



## medi (Jul 16, 2015)

Hi, 

Anyone knows cheap hotels in Cancun?
500 MXN per night or cheaper ? 

I need 1 day only. 
But not where you have too sleep in one room with someone else.


----------



## realtorincancun (Apr 10, 2017)

hotel one is very clean, its about 30 to 40$ dollars per night 
includes full breakfast. many of my clients have stayed there and told me it was brand new and well priced. right now its spring break in cancun so prices may be higher than usual.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

I stayed one night at Hotel Le Monde in cancun centro, 500 pesos, private room, AC, no pool. It's on Calle 8 Jazmines, a side street extending from the end of Av. Sunyaxchens. The Ramada Cancun City is just across Calle 8 Jazmines from Hotel Le Monde. They are a 5 minute walk from the ADO downtown bus station. 

If you are on a budget you might want to try taking the ADO bus from the airport to the terminal, but I have not done that as I'm told there is a risk of your luggage being rifled through when it is out of your sight under the bus after you board but before the bus leaves.

The rate was 500 pesos last September when I stayed there one night, but it might be higher now. 

I also stayed two weeks at the Hotel Caribe International nearby, but it is a little more expensive and has a pool, and is noisier.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

eastwind said:


> I stayed one night at Hotel Le Monde in cancun centro, 500 pesos, private room, AC, no pool. It's on Calle 8 Jazmines, a side street extending from the end of Av. Sunyaxchens. The Ramada Cancun City is just across Calle 8 Jazmines from Hotel Le Monde. They are a 5 minute walk from the ADO downtown bus station.
> 
> If you are on a budget you might want to try taking the ADO bus from the airport to the terminal, but I have not done that as I'm told there is a risk of your luggage being rifled through when it is out of your sight under the bus after you board but before the bus leaves.
> 
> ...


Was that risk of someone bothering your luggage stored under a bus unique to the Cancun airport/terminal? I have put luggage in the bottom of intercity buses many times and never seen any evidence of an issues.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

I heard about it from the security guard at the condo I stay at. He actually mentioned it as a risk when traveling to the airport, with the problem theoretically happening at the ADO terminal, rather than at the airport for trips into town. 

The context was whether I should take a city bus to the ADO terminal from the condo and then this other bus to the airport, or just pay a taxi for a ride straight to the airport. So far I've been taking the taxi and charging the cost to my virtual "all the money I'm saving by not having a car" account. 

I might try the bus sometime when I don't have anything valuable in the suitcase, keeping my money & documents in my hand luggage carried on my lap, just to see if I think the risk is real. But so far I've been willing to pay the taxi fare so as to not arrive at the airport all sweaty. 

It seems to me that the best direction to consider taking the bus is from the airport, because there's a big fat tax on taxis leaving the airport. It's 400 pesos from my place to the airport, but 680 pesos from the airport to my place (halfway along the hotel zone). About the same or a little more for rides to cancun centro where the hotel I mentioned is.

I don't know the bus fare from ADO cancun to the airport, but I bet it's less than 150 pesos.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

eastwind said:


> I heard about it from the security guard at the condo I stay at. He actually mentioned it as a risk when traveling to the airport, with the problem theoretically happening at the ADO terminal, rather than at the airport for trips into town.
> 
> The context was whether I should take a city bus to the ADO terminal from the condo and then this other bus to the airport, or just pay a taxi for a ride straight to the airport. So far I've been taking the taxi and charging the cost to my virtual "all the money I'm saving by not having a car" account.
> 
> ...


That difference in fares to and from an airport seems to be universal. I have had a bunch of out of town visitors the past few weeks, arriving and leaving at different times. So I have taken a cab to the airport and back about 4 or 5 times lately. Going to the airport, I can consistently get the driver to agree to $220 mxn. Coming back from the airport there is a single company with a fixed price of $320 mxn to my house.


----------



## medi (Jul 16, 2015)

eastwind said:


> I stayed one night at Hotel Le Monde in cancun centro, 500 pesos, private room, AC, no pool. It's on Calle 8 Jazmines, a side street extending from the end of Av. Sunyaxchens. The Ramada Cancun City is just across Calle 8 Jazmines from Hotel Le Monde. They are a 5 minute walk from the ADO downtown bus station.
> 
> If you are on a budget you might want to try taking the ADO bus from the airport to the terminal, but I have not done that as I'm told there is a risk of your luggage being rifled through when it is out of your sight under the bus after you board but before the bus leaves.


Thanks,
Last time I was there ADO buses were only accepting airport workers. 
I was planing to walk from airport to center. But I think there are no sidewalk.

TundraGreen, are you at Cancun now too?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

TundraGreen said:


> That difference in fares to and from an airport seems to be universal. I have had a bunch of out of town visitors the past few weeks, arriving and leaving at different times. So I have taken a cab to the airport and back about 4 or 5 times lately. Going to the airport, I can consistently get the driver to agree to $220 mxn. Coming back from the airport there is a single company with a fixed price of $320 mxn to my house.


Sorry. No, I was speaking more generally. I am in Guadalajara and was referring to the airport there.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

I think all airports try to get revenue from taxi pickups in some fashion. I happen to know DC Reagan adds $3 to your fare (the meter just gets initialized with the fee and the first-mile charge added together, so it's not too obvious). Cancun's 200+ peso fee is pretty steep by comparison.

North of the border you can get around these charges by using Uber or Lyft or even calling a traditional cab company from your phone and avoiding the taxi stands.

Medi, I don't know how far south along 307 the minibuses run, but I know you wouldn't have to walk the whole way to central. There's a Universidad Technologica campus right across the street from Courtyard Cancun Airport, so I bet there's some kind of public transportation to get into town from there.

The little van-style minibuses are 8 pesos and the big city buses are 10.5 pesos per ride, no transfers. (Why they bother to give you a little slip of paper for a ticket is one of the Mexican Mysteries I haven't discovered the answer to yet).


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

eastwind said:


> I think all airports try to get revenue from taxi pickups in some fashion. I happen to know DC Reagan adds $3 to your fare (the meter just gets initialized with the fee and the first-mile charge added together, so it's not too obvious). Cancun's 200+ peso fee is pretty steep by comparison.
> 
> North of the border you can get around these charges by using Uber or Lyft or even calling a traditional cab company from your phone and avoiding the taxi stands.
> 
> ...


The little slip of paper is a check on the driver. Every once in a while, an inspector will come through a bus checking that everyone has one. If the driver doesn't give you a slip of paper, he can keep all of the fare. If he gives out a slip of paper, the bus owner or bus company gets a percentage of the fare and they know about it comparing the number of papers left to the number the driver started with.

At least that is my understanding. I have been on buses where someone came through checking the papers maybe twice or three times in many years.


----------



## medi (Jul 16, 2015)

Walked from airport to center myself. With backpack.

Can someone advise any hotel or motel or hostel, any option to sleep for 250 MXN per night (for one week)?

And how can I get to the very northen coast from Cancun? Can I just walk along the coast from Cancun?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

medi said:


> Walked from airport to center myself. With backpack.
> 
> Can someone advise any hotel or motel or hostel, any option to sleep for 250 MXN per night (for one week)?
> 
> And how can I get to the very northern coast from Cancun? Can I just walk along the coast from Cancun?


I don't know the specifics. But there are local buses or combis (passenger carrying minivans) that go most everywhere in Mexico. One advantage of poorer countries is that many people cannot afford a car, so there are more transportation options.


----------

